# Crystal Meth



## Xrangex (Jan 15, 2013)

So i've been hearing SO MUCH about this shake n bake method shit and always find reports on "how easy it is" but i can never find a step by step thing to try it? I always hear its a dangerous drug because you can make it out of household items... ...but which god damn house hold items?? haha 
Anyway, i'm not a huge tweaker or anything but i like to twist .3 or .4 everynow and then and would like to know how to make it. Anyway, hope I dont get banned for asking lol, just anyone who knows please let me know! I dont even know how to go about learning how to do it. you know? 

anyway thanks guys RIU is the bomb.com


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 15, 2013)

You dont want to go down this route. Crystal Meth is very dangerous, and even though you say you start out with small amounts, its only a matter of time before it takes over your life. Just my thought, its truly your decision, but I will not enforce it.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 15, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> You dont want to go down this route. Crystal Meth is very dangerous, and even though you say you start out with small amounts, its only a matter of time before it takes over your life. Just my thought, its truly your decision, but I will not enforce it.


Lol, i've heard the shit of course, seen the faces of meth and all that jazz. Ive kept control of addiction with every substance i've used since i was 15. I do drugs, and meth is fun as shit why do you think ice based tabs are the bee's knees?

Anyway, thanks but im not gonna quit lol


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I hope you find your answers, and be careful when you do, addiction is nothing to play with. Good luck take care.


----------



## Ecips (Jan 15, 2013)

That shit is called shaking bottles 
its so nasty , I've seen people doing that shit few years back 
i also saw a kids face get burnt off !!
meth is a zero tollerance drug .
Plus it's got everthing to kill rats , pests , people 
and you will never find directions 
gov isnt fuckin around with tweekers .
Imop life sucking drug


----------



## Robfather (Jan 15, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Lol, i've heard the shit of course, seen the faces of meth and all that jazz. Ive kept control of addiction with every substance i've used since i was 15. I do drugs, and meth is fun as shit why do you think ice based tabs are the bee's knees?
> 
> Anyway, thanks but im not gonna quit lol


How many addicts do you think planned to become addicts? What do people wake up one morning and say' Fuck it, I'm gonna smoke meth till I die'? You are tempting fate my friend. And besides, even if you can handle it, 99% of everyone else cannot. So you'll have a bunch of tweakers hanging around and if even one of them finds out, rest assured they will rob you in 2 seconds flat. Not criticizing your quest for knowledge, I myself learned how to make it but took a step back when I saw what the scene was like. Just sharing my experiences here in Canada, If you live in the US, the sketchy fucks will kill you for that shit. Be careful and good luck


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 15, 2013)

this kids a perfect poster child for addiction!


----------



## althor (Jan 15, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> this kids a perfect poster child for addiction!


 Yep, completely clueless. Ah well, another one down the toilet, hopefully his parents had more than one child.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 15, 2013)

Battery Acid, Drain-O, PSuedo, aluminum foil? WHY would you put that into your body? I'm talking shit right now because I don't even know you and I care for your life. Don't be stupid. If you have to go to those extremes you must be running from real world problems. Bad shit bro


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 15, 2013)

The information is out there if you really want it. I agree with everyone else, you shouldn't fuck around with it, i had a taste a few years back but i stopped immediately because i knew it would take over my life, i know myself too much. Anyways, here you go, be careful man, this is 5 years in prison or more. 

http://science.howstuffworks.com/meth3.htm

A list of materials that you will need can be found on... google.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm fucking scared to try mushrooms lol


----------



## NERKY (Jan 15, 2013)

First, thats CRANK not METH (clean meth is still the alien devil but crank is far more contaminated). If you find "easy" recipes for complicated chemistry you're just gonna end up some kind of fucked. Pick one.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 15, 2013)

Why would you even give him a link? I mean yeah if he's gonna do it, evolution will get him eventually but don't enable. And if he can't even google this he is really fucked in life.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

i have done meth before and i will tell you this. theres not one person who will rip a line or take a hit of meth that wont want another one in 15 minutes. it will keep you awake for days and you will go fucking crazy trying to get your hands on more. its worse than crack cocaine by ten fold. 

i was up for 9 days with no sleep broke my hand on the 3rd day and it didnt stop me or slow me down one bit. 

the shit is horribly addictive and if you think for one sec you can controll yourself after that first hit i will tell you from experience you are wrong. my plant when i did it was to try it and thats it. i was extremely hessitant on even trying it in the first place but my ability to just say no when i was 19 years old was not verry developed yet. i took one hit and within 2 hours i had smoked 50 bucks (of my own money) worth...by the end of the 9 day binge i had dumped well over 500 bucks in meth. was stuck 1/2 way across the country with no money and no way to get home and with a broken hand. 

go on a quest for some mushrooms or something and leave that shit alone. i say this because i dont want to see anyone get mixed up into that shit. and Robfather is 100% right, people will kill you for your stash its THAT addictive, people do just about anything to get thier hands on just one more hit....and its always just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit....just one more hit itslike the hit that goes on and on my friend, some people started smoking it not knowing what it was and now continue smoking it forever just because its the hit that never ends......get my point man...

leave it alone. this world has enough usless drug addicts it dosent need anymore. go get educated and contribute to society instead of become a leech on society.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2013)

Shake and bake does not make meth worth doing. Shake and bake is to cooking drugs what shake and bake is to cooking food. Only instead of making something that's just sort of unpleasant to eat you get an extra toxic version of meth.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

well if you cant tell from the resonses that Meth shake n bake is not a good idea look at the community your talking to. most of these guys will tell you how to grow or make just about anything but heroine and crytal meth lol that says something right there. would you try heroine? meth is just as addictive if not more addictive than heroine.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll tell you how to make heroin and meth, but I will tell you how to do it in a manner that produces a reasonably pure and reasonably safe product.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 15, 2013)

Jesus, this is roll it up, not twist a meth pipe till you wake up....nobody just smokes. 3 or. 4 now and again...nice try tweeker


----------



## chewberto (Jan 15, 2013)

NERKY said:


> First, thats CRANK not METH (clean meth is still the alien devil but crank is far more contaminated). If you find "easy" recipes for complicated chemistry you're just gonna end up some kind of fucked. Pick one.


Clean meth? That's laughable man


----------



## chewberto (Jan 15, 2013)

Hide your shit here comes rangex


----------



## infinitihigh (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't be a thief because everyone I knew who did meth is. You must have a shitty life if you do meth!!!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> So i've been hearing SO MUCH about this shake n bake method shit and always find reports on "how easy it is" but i can never find a step by step thing to try it? I always hear its a dangerous drug because you can make it out of household items... ...but which god damn house hold items?? haha
> Anyway, i'm not a huge tweaker or anything but i like to twist .3 or .4 everynow and then and would like to know how to make it. Anyway, hope I dont get banned for asking lol, just anyone who knows please let me know! I dont even know how to go about learning how to do it. you know?
> 
> anyway thanks guys RIU is the bomb.com


Well, I could have overlooked this but I had to say something. If you are looking for information for how-to's.. I'm sure it's posted all over the net. 

Realistically though, you won't be getting any rep or respect out of this thread from me. I'll keep my personal comments and opinions to myself while I hit this bong. Full of herb. Because I'm not at www.crystalmethitup.org


----------



## chewberto (Jan 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I'll tell you how to make heroin and meth, but I will tell you how to do it in a manner that produces a reasonably pure and reasonably safe product.


"Gimme an 8 ball of that clean meth and a couple grams of reasonably safe herion! Will that complete your order?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well, I could have overlooked this but I had to say something. If you are looking for information for how-to's.. I'm sure it's posted all over the net.
> 
> Realistically though, you won't be getting any rep or respect out of this thread from me. I'll keep my personal comments and opinions to myself while I hit this bong. Full of herb. Because I'm not at www.crystalmethitup.org


what the hell man i was bout to make my account on that bs link.....dammit now ill never know. 


i thought about building a meth lab and selling to local high school students, figured it would be a lifetime of profit but then i pulled my head out of my ass and kept on growing my herbs since it hasnt killed anyone yet and i never met anyone that killed someone for a bit of herb. what is up with our society today thinking they need artificial stimulants to enjoy life? if its that bad go hang yourself and call it a day you will save alot of people the grief and heartbreak of eithe being robbed to support your addiction or watcching someone they love smoke thier life away. at least if you kill yourself its only like 2-3 weeks of grieving before they get over it and move on with thier life. 

oh and im not talking to the poster directly just any junkie who holds drugs at the top of thier priority list, to me these people are a waste of space and are no benifit to our society so my opinion is clean up or end your miserable life. sorry sounds harsh but its my opinion.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

chewberto said:


> "*Gimme an 8 ball *of that clean meth and a couple grams of reasonably safe herion! Will that complete your order?


gimmie a 8 ball of some nice quality cocaine. i have a good time with and and not touch the shit again for another 7 years...cocaine is highly addictive as well but i would be able to believe someone who wanted to experiment with it and not make it a addition as i have done this myself and know its alot easier than experimenting with meth and not making an addiction out of it..

oh and i heard bath slats were some good shit too


----------



## DavesMegaBBC (Jan 15, 2013)

I remember when I was 16 years old my first summer , I had smoked weed and my first summer I touched chemicals as well . in our province of canada , Quebec where I lived cocaine is not as popular as in other north american places , in quebec people prefer speed pills, much longer buzz and wayyy cheaper then coke . if you do BUzz/price ratio. These so called speed pills contain a little bit of meth , and the usual shit u find in cut in e pills .
Now im tell you after popping 2 pills first time , I coudnt sleep for a day , I was wayy too euphoric and awaken, like my brain was sleeping and a lightbulb turned on and everything was clear as fuck not like limitless movie that was so exaggerated. I was offered real tina/meth ,while visintg toronto by my ex gf boyfriend , we wer good friends , so I accepted and smoked a shard and let me tell you the feeling is crazy , its like some bitch injected adrenaline straight to your heart and you wake up exploding , after 2 days of having fun tweaking , I was crashing and thats when its hell. you crash , dose , crash , dose , crash dose , sleep, and restart till your too fried to do anything , this li story im telling you is not the full one , and is so much less dramatic but is just to get the idea what your getting into  , I wish i could of not gone to toronto that day and just stayed with those little speed pills but , even those are dirty once you learn @op , good luck and have fun , you will  , been clean for 6 months so I can feel my mood hugely improving as well as my motivated and confidence.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 15, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well, I could have overlooked this but I had to say something. If you are looking for information for how-to's.. I'm sure it's posted all over the net.
> 
> Realistically though, you won't be getting any rep or respect out of this thread from me. I'll keep my personal comments and opinions to myself while I hit this bong. Full of herb. Because I'm not at www.crystalmethitup.org



Haha, crystalmethitup that made me laugh . and like I said before Guys, heard it all, I see what it can do everytime I get some and see the people selling it. 
But it's something I do and would like to learn how to make it so I don't have to fuck with tweakers to get it


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 15, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> what the hell man i was bout to make my account on that bs link.....dammit now ill never know.
> 
> 
> i thought about building a meth lab and selling to local high school students, figured it would be a lifetime of profit but then i pulled my head out of my ass and kept on growing my herbs since it hasnt killed anyone yet and i never met anyone that killed someone for a bit of herb. what is up with our society today thinking they need artificial stimulants to enjoy life? if its that bad go hang yourself and call it a day you will save alot of people the grief and heartbreak of eithe being robbed to support your addiction or watcching someone they love smoke thier life away. at least if you kill yourself its only like 2-3 weeks of grieving before they get over it and move on with thier life.
> ...


I've held a job since 15, have an amazing girlfriend the best friends a dude could ask for, my life is perfect & you don't know me at all?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Haha, crystalmethitup that made me laugh . and like I said before Guys, heard it all, I see what it can do everytime I get some and see the people selling it.
> But it's something I do and would like to learn how to make it so I don't have to fuck with tweakers to get it


Yup... Know where this is going already.


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 15, 2013)

Quit liking my posts, its only making you seem like a drug addict.


----------



## Skuxx (Jan 15, 2013)

shake n bake isn't crystal meth. if you're going to do meth... you might as well stick to the good shit...... but shake n bake is a good money making method. it's just so dangerous fucking with a plastic bottle that can blow up and completely be the worst day of your life.

here's a method though: similar to the way I did it when I needed money. http://www.panthraxnation.host.sk/shakenbake.html


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 15, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> shake n bake isn't crystal meth. if you're going to do meth... you might as well stick to the good shit...... but shake n bake is a good money making method. it's just so dangerous fucking with a plastic bottle that can blow up and completely be the worst day of your life.
> 
> here's a method though: similar to the way I did it when I needed money. http://www.panthraxnation.host.sk/shakenbake.html


Thhhhaaank you lol, god this is the only helpful post I've gotten sofar. 
Doing it like this, does it make a powder? Or can you still melt it in a bowl?


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Shake and bake does not make meth worth doing. Shake and bake is to cooking drugs what shake and bake is to cooking food. Only instead of making something that's just sort of unpleasant to eat you get an extra toxic version of meth.




man...i like shake and bake.


----------



## Domed (Jan 15, 2013)

Eeeewwww you do meth? Yuck! lol
I never done it, nor will I ever because of the heart problems it causes, but I got a friend who's got scripts of pseudoephedrine on deck!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

Domed said:


> Eeeewwww you do meth? Yuck! lol
> I never done it, nor will I ever because of the heart problems it causes, but I got a friend who's got scripts of pseudoephedrine on deck!


Yeah this meth thread is bunk. Unsubbed. I'm here for the motha fuckin green scene.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 16, 2013)

Learn all about chemistry


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Watch the movie "spun"..I lived with meth for 3 years and got tired of it..childish scene and even more dangerous..glad I put the needle down and picked up a bag of dirt and a shovle...if u make it,just don't sell it..do what u want to to yourself but don't hurt my brothers and sisters..


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 16, 2013)

Domed said:


> Eeeewwww you do meth? Yuck! lol
> I never done it, nor will I ever because of the heart problems it causes, but I got a friend who's got scripts of pseudoephedrine on deck!


Yeah, it can be gross lol thats true as fuck. I just like the way it makes me feel, and once you do it acouple times watching the crystals melt just looks cool as shit. I like sleeping and eating way to much for it to take my life over, but i roll on some weekends and i honestly think it's just as bad. and i thought pseudo was OTC?



Krondizzel said:


> Yeah this meth thread is bunk. Unsubbed. I'm here for the motha fuckin green scene.


Yeah, i'm kind of regreting this thread. Shoulda left RIU to the garden, I mean i figured the other substance page might be able to help but i do get speed being a touchy subject.


SnakeByte said:


> Learn all about chemistry


Lol, I would LOVE to, I just don't know where to start 



rory420420 said:


> Watch the movie "spun"..I lived with meth for 3 years and got tired of it..childish scene and even more dangerous..glad I put the needle down and picked up a bag of dirt and a shovle...if u make it,just don't sell it..do what u want to to yourself but don't hurt my brothers and sisters..


Yeah, I've had family members ruin their lives on it. I smoke the pipe & will never shoot, but every time I get a $30 the people in that appartment look just (no offence) absolutely USELESS, it's heartbreaking I just don't understand how they let it go that far, I'm just not that way with anything... except for weed


----------



## testtime (Jan 16, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> I've held a job since 15, have an amazing girlfriend the best friends a dude could ask for, my life is perfect & you don't know me at all?


Geez, these people are going a bit overboard.

#1: While the board is "rollitup" and focuses on cannabis, the sub-forum is about ANYTHING ELSE. GTFO if you can't handle that.

#2: Just because YOU (the generic naysayer) and ALL your friends who ever had that 1st hit ended up bingeing until your life got flushed, the OP already has experience with the chemical and you are just waving your hands in the breeze for no reason. Sorry, once someone makes the decision to try it, you hyping possible downsides is worse than meaningless, it is misleading. 

Because SOME people can do an occasional line of meth, once or twice a month, for YEARS. So cut that alarmist shit out. It is as bad as them shoving anti-pot films at me in middle school. I knew they were lying about that, so why would I believe them on anything else?

It is a matter of risk/reward and playing the odds.

To me meth (in 1978 time frame) was merely an item on the menu, to be used and/or abused as I saw fit, but I NEVER did more than a 24 hour binge, and in most cases it was simply a line to launch the evening of partying, drinking, and smoking, and when it hit 6AM it was time to go to sleep, happily.

And when I made it, and fucked up the hydrochloride bind and ended up with freebase (I invented "ice" years before the term was coined), and it was smokable, everyone loved it and no one in my peer group got hooked into a death spiral.

On the other hand, EVERY OPIATE USER I KNEW WHO DID IT MORE THAN ONCE A WEEK GOT HOOKED, SOONER OR LATER.

So if you wanna warn people off stuff, try to focus on things they haven't done yet, and has a far more provable addiction track record.


----------



## sdf (Jan 16, 2013)

dont do that shit, my brother is on that shit hard and his brain is fryed.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 16, 2013)

testtime said:


> Geez, these people are going a bit overboard.
> 
> #1: While the board is "rollitup" and focuses on cannabis, the sub-forum is about ANYTHING ELSE. GTFO if you can't handle that.
> 
> ...


Haha, I was hoping i wasnt the only person on this site who saw speed as just another drug to use, I've been doing it for years now and most i've stayed up is 2 days and 26 of those hours were spent on counter strike haha. I really can't handle doing it more than everynow and again, it's powerful shit. It's all will power dude, and it's what it always comes down to.


----------



## testtime (Jan 16, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> I really can't handle doing it more than everynow and again, it's powerful shit. It's all will power dude, and it's what it always comes down to.


Actually, it's not. It's mostly genetics and situation. It is risk, and it is a bet. The bet is how much can you do, for how long, for what reward, and how long until the spinning chamber with the bullet hits you.

Your will power has NOTHING to do with it, and your ego (which is telling you that) is the 1st thing that will fuck you over when things go bad.

You are no better or stronger than those that have traveled this path before you, you just have the sparkle of innocence about you. And they all thought that they were immune too.

So, do what you will, and enjoy it while you can. But don't believe that your will power is making you safe as compared to these others. It isn't. 

The question is does your daily dopamine highs (getting out of bed, running up a flight of steps, going to work, learning something, remembering something, jumping out of an airplane, having sex with someone you love) compete with the externally chemically induced ones, and at what point will you prefer the external chemical.

You are not immune to basic biology, you just have a varying threshold for effects.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 16, 2013)

testtime said:


> Actually, it's not. It's mostly genetics and situation. It is risk, and it is a bet. The bet is how much can you do, for how long, for what reward, and how long until the spinning chamber with the bullet hits you.
> 
> Your will power has NOTHING to do with it, and your ego (which is telling you that) is the 1st thing that will fuck you over when things go bad.
> 
> ...


You're telling me when I keep myself from over doing something it's genetics and not will power?


----------



## testtime (Jan 16, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> You're telling me when I keep myself from over doing something it's genetics and not will power?


I'm telling you your dopamine response is genetically based (some need a little, some need a lot, those that need a lot tend to engage in risk taking behavior (drugs, anyone?)), and therefor the likelihood of you becoming addicted to a dopamine driver (speed) is predicated first how much dopamine you need to feel what you want to feel, and then second, how much dopamine you are getting from the rest of your life's experiences.

Most likely it is not enough, or you wouldn't be drawn to do the things you do (me too).

So WE (self selecting group of risk takers) are actually more likely to become addicted to this type of substance than the general population. I will compare that to narcotics (heroin, oxys, etc), which will suck in pretty much everyone who touches them, even those who hate the feeling but start for pain reasons.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

testtime said:


> I'm telling you your dopamine response is genetically based (some need a little, some need a lot, those that need a lot tend to engage in risk taking behavior (drugs, anyone?)), and therefor the likelihood of you becoming addicted to a dopamine driver (speed) is predicated first how much dopamine you need to feel what you want to feel, and then second, how much dopamine you are getting from the rest of your life's experiences.
> 
> Most likely it is not enough, or you wouldn't be drawn to do the things you do (me too).
> 
> So WE (self selecting group of risk takers) are actually more likely to become addicted to this type of substance than the general population. I will compare that to narcotics (heroin, oxys, etc), which will suck in pretty much everyone who touches them, even those who hate the feeling but start for pain reasons.


I like this response. Very nicely put.


----------



## Derple (Jan 17, 2013)

You could always try searching on the deep web.
Imagine meth as a girlfriend (cliched example, I know) who looks great, but will come and take everything from you, your job, family, life.
If you have the willpower to keep yourself from addiction, good luck. I know many people who've chanced it and came out the lesser.


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 17, 2013)

I did meth once.
Gross shit lemme tell ya.

Thought about doing shake n bake before I tried it, just to see what its about. But I've since figured out that speed is just.. Fuck it. Coke is cool.. I haven't done it in a long long time though and don't really plan to. MDMA is fun, but only when I'm on LSD. Otherwise.. I feel like shit after and its annoying. All pissy.. I like my body being regular for the most part. Colors are cool, weed is cool, and various pills. I have a lot of fun with.

Dude do yourself a favor. One, if you are a kid, don't fuck with it. You'll realize when your older that shit like that is just.. Retarded. Especially once you see some of your friends fall victim to it. You don't wanna be one of those people. They become a burden on the mental stress of everyone who cares for them. It would take one strong willed motherfucker(not that this isnt possible, youll do whatever you end up doing, and I wish you luck.) to be able to casually do meth and actually like the feeling it gives them. I hated the shit. 

I'm pretty sure I found shake n bake methods on google back in the day.. Your just not looking hard enough. Look on like.. hip forums or something for a tek. Be careful. Your making a risky choice.
[video=youtube;RekCBUDXNjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RekCBUDXNjw[/video]


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 18, 2013)

testtime said:


> I'm telling you your dopamine response is genetically based (some need a little, some need a lot, those that need a lot tend to engage in risk taking behavior (drugs, anyone?)), and therefor the likelihood of you becoming addicted to a dopamine driver (speed) is predicated first how much dopamine you need to feel what you want to feel, and then second, how much dopamine you are getting from the rest of your life's experiences.
> 
> Most likely it is not enough, or you wouldn't be drawn to do the things you do (me too).
> 
> So WE (self selecting group of risk takers) are actually more likely to become addicted to this type of substance than the general population. I will compare that to narcotics (heroin, oxys, etc), which will suck in pretty much everyone who touches them, even those who hate the feeling but start for pain reasons.


All i'm saying is I know for a fact if I know I need to stop doing something I (knowing myself very well) have enough will power to stop, I've done pretty much every drug I can imagine (besides dmt, and fetnol (spellcheck?) and I know that with how sparing I am when I get it, the fact that I cant do it on weekdays because of work since it makes your pupils huge as fuck, and how rarely I get it, that i'll be fine with my use. I do things worse things than meth, but I do them in moderation. All it is is another fun ass club drug, only weekday high for me is weed and maybe hydrocodone when i'm feeling bored


Derple said:


> You could always try searching on the deep web.
> Imagine meth as a girlfriend (cliched example, I know) who looks great, but will come and take everything from you, your job, family, life.
> If you have the willpower to keep yourself from addiction, good luck. I know many people who've chanced it and came out the lesser.


I've read afew "recipies" since posting the op, I dont know if im gonna even try it.. says its stinky as shit, violent reactions, shit like that.. I'm thinking i'll stick to buying my shit when I want some... At least until I have more than 0 history with any chemistry lol. It was a highdea, thought "45 minute shake&bake meth" sounded like an easy score


----------



## Snowed (Jan 19, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Yeah, it can be gross lol thats true as fuck. I just like the way it makes me feel, and once you do it acouple times watching the crystals melt just looks cool as shit. I like sleeping and eating way to much for it to take my life over, but i roll on some weekends and i honestly think it's just as bad. and i thought pseudo was OTC?
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm kind of regreting this thread. Shoulda left RIU to the garden, I mean i figured the other substance page might be able to help but i do get speed being a touchy subject.
> ...




That is literally how addiction started for me....

Not to meth, but pills. I thought DAMN!!!! This pill sliding down the foil looks cool as shit! Next thing I know i was killing to just watch that shit run... 

I put the shit down and am clean and green 


GL though.. I don't want to share any infos on meth, seen it be made but just no man.. No..


It is sad as hell, moved back to australia recently and my green dealer left the face of the earth (hope he's alright..) Still trying to score my medication down here and i just find people trying to sell me ice... no luck for me getting my damn medifuckingcation!!!!!! stick to the herb brotha!


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Look guys, I spent 17 yrs under the influnce of meth. Dam near killed my self and my family. I got busted with a very large amount and beat the wrap..Lucky me. I spent 3 yrs in and out of every rehab in the county. I finaly relized that shit isnt me. It started out as a party drug and over the yrs became my life. I lost every thing cept my wife and children. For some reason my wife stuck by my side. Thank GOD!

Do your self a favor and dont even try the shit once cause theres no turning back. YOU WILL LIKE IT. And it will take over your life, weather it be in a week or a yrs the crap will ruin your life. Take it from a former addict. And that hardly ever happends, most dont make it out. DO NOT TRY METH...NOT EVEN A LIL BIT! This thread should be removed or some shit...JMHO

Clean for 15 yrs now!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 19, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Look guys, I spent 17 yrs under the influnce of meth. Dam near killed my self and my family. I got busted with a very large amount and beat the wrap..Lucky me. I spent 3 yrs in and out of every rehab in the county. I finaly relized that shit isnt me. It started out as a party drug and over the yrs became my life. I lost every thing cept my wife and children. For some reason my wife stuck by my side. Thank GOD!
> 
> Do your self a favor and dont even try the shit once cause theres no turning back. YOU WILL LIKE IT. And it will take over your life, weather it be in a week or a yrs the crap will ruin your life. Take it from a former addict. And that hardly ever happends, most dont make it out. DO NOT TRY METH...NOT EVEN A LIL BIT! This thread should be removed or some shit...JMHO
> 
> Clean for 15 yrs now!


glad to hear that man! I love hearing stories of people getting over substance abuse


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 19, 2013)

This is the drug you sell to people you don't like, when you want to watch them slowly destroy their life along with those around them...shit's worse than heroin:

[video=youtube;QYPdZ4zhGsw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYPdZ4zhGsw[/video]


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.totse2.com/showthread.php?15131-Pseudoephedrine-Extraction-by-Diacetyl

http://www.totse2.com/showthread.php?15541-Push-Pull-the-tea-of-the-Gods


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 19, 2013)

Snowed said:


> That is literally how addiction started for me....
> 
> Not to meth, but pills. I thought DAMN!!!! This pill sliding down the foil looks cool as shit! Next thing I know i was killing to just watch that shit run...
> 
> ...


Yeah, i've had signs of dependency when it came to oxycotton back in the day. I know how it feels to feel like you need something to live, but with everyone saying "I started out EXACTLY like that" you make it seem like no one on earth can smoke meth recreationaly and keep it that way? When it's something i've been doing recreationaly for years now, i'll quit for 5-6 months at a time after I finish a sack, souly because 5 minutes before that i'm sitting there with a paperclip scraping the bolo for that last little bit.. The shit is addictive, i know. It's POWERFULL, i know. but i trust myself more than you guys obviously trust me haha. I don't mean to sound like a dick hole on any of my posts i promise, I appriciate the ideas you all have, and i'm sorry to hear every story on substance abuse and what people have gone through. But I'm a drug user, no sign of stoping at the moment. Just lemme have some fun 

Oh, & i hope you have better luck with getting some green! haha



Stomper420 said:


> Look guys, I spent 17 yrs under the influnce of meth. Dam near killed my self and my family. I got busted with a very large amount and beat the wrap..Lucky me. I spent 3 yrs in and out of every rehab in the county. I finaly relized that shit isnt me. It started out as a party drug and over the yrs became my life. I lost every thing cept my wife and children. For some reason my wife stuck by my side. Thank GOD!
> 
> Do your self a favor and dont even try the shit once cause theres no turning back. YOU WILL LIKE IT. And it will take over your life, weather it be in a week or a yrs the crap will ruin your life. Take it from a former addict. And that hardly ever happends, most dont make it out. DO NOT TRY METH...NOT EVEN A LIL BIT! This thread should be removed or some shit...JMHO
> 
> Clean for 15 yrs now!


I'm glad to hear you cleaned up, and VERY glad to hear you wife stayed with you, you got a keeper dude. I honestly think that anyone who trys meth will like it, you're definatly right about that. and it's absolutely a dangerous drug, alot of people dont understand that you can go WEEKS without sleeping or eating at all on that shit, it's just not healthy to do everyday.
but i've already tried it, i already like it, and it's already a part of my drug use. It's far from the worst thing I do, but i'm not worried I'm with people everyday and until someone tells me their worried then i dont think i have anything to worry about. 
I'm 5' 10" and 165 pounds, I eat everyday, brush my teeth everyday, work out everyday, shower everyday. I think i've earned a tiny bit of fun


----------



## canndo (Jan 19, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Look guys, I spent 17 yrs under the influnce of meth. Dam near killed my self and my family. I got busted with a very large amount and beat the wrap..Lucky me. I spent 3 yrs in and out of every rehab in the county. I finaly relized that shit isnt me. It started out as a party drug and over the yrs became my life. I lost every thing cept my wife and children. For some reason my wife stuck by my side. Thank GOD!
> 
> Do your self a favor and dont even try the shit once cause theres no turning back. YOU WILL LIKE IT. And it will take over your life, weather it be in a week or a yrs the crap will ruin your life. Take it from a former addict. And that hardly ever happends, most dont make it out. DO NOT TRY METH...NOT EVEN A LIL BIT! This thread should be removed or some shit...JMHO
> 
> Clean for 15 yrs now!




Now hang on a minute. No offense but it is unwise to take advice from people who have failed at an endeavor. You had a run in with a substance and failed at using it wisely. Now you tell us that we should take your advice because you failed.


I always have a problem with picking addicts or ex addicts to tell us the particulars of a substance. It is like asking a man who's parrachute quit what it is like to skydive.


You don't go to the guy who went broke in the stock market,you don't go to the guy who failed to make the majors, why would you go to the person who Didn't manage to deal with something adequately.


Of course all of what I say changes if you can't find any winners who have used a particular substance and that may be the case here.


No offense dude, I just can't understand why the addicts all believe that they have something ultra important to say for the world when what they actually have to say is very very important - for themselves.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Jan 19, 2013)

canndo said:


> Now hang on a minute. No offense but it is unwise to take advice from people who have failed at an endeavor. You had a run in with a substance and failed at using it wisely. Now you tell us that we should take your advice because you failed.
> 
> 
> I always have a problem with picking addicts or ex addicts to tell us the particulars of a substance. It is like asking a man who's parrachute quit what it is like to skydive.
> ...


This is probably one of the top 5 most retarded rambles I've ever read. You're quoting someone speaking on a topic from experience..trying to help others avoid the dangerous path he went down. How did he fail? He's sitting there telling you he's 15 years clean. What would a successful meth user be to you?

Your ignorance angers me.


----------



## drolove (Jan 19, 2013)

wow OP your like the worst kind of people. i hope you blow up like the rest of your tweaker buddies trying to make that shit. ya house hold CHEMICALS. would say you retarded for doing that shit but you gotta already be retarded to even try the shit.


----------



## canndo (Jan 19, 2013)

GrowinTheDank said:


> This is probably one of the top 5 most retarded rambles I've ever read. You're quoting someone speaking on a topic from experience..trying to help others avoid the dangerous path he went down. How did he fail? He's sitting there telling you he's 15 years clean. What would a successful meth user be to you?
> 
> Your ignorance angers me.



My.... ignorance angers you? what ignorance is that? it is ONE sort of "experience", experience does not trump all other methods of garnering knowlege. He is telling HIS story, a story that is, as we just agreed - HIS.

Now, imagine an electician who zapps himself while in the process of working his profession. Does he say "don't ever ever mess with electricity"? No, he doesn't. if someone fails at something their advice to all others to never ever touch that with which he failed, we are led to believe that all other people are just like this guy, that there is no difference, no allowance for anything but utter failure. "if you do A - as I did, then the results will be B, as mine were" is a faulty premise.

in answer to your question, he failed because he got trapped by a very vicious substance, one that few mange to come away from uscathed but the poster is being presumptuous in saying what will happen to others if they do as he did.


What would you say to me if I said that I freaked out on pot twice, i had to go to the hospital and I am now 10 years sober from marijuana? you would say - good for you buddy, keep it up, too bad that happened to you.

Now what would you say if I said "yeah, I had to go to the hospital so, boys and girls never ever ever under any circumstances use marijuana". It is this difference with which I take issue.

For your information - I as well am a failure when it comes to mehtamphetamine, I did not sucessfully keep it under control and wound up voluntarily going to a rehab program but the story is my own. I might tell it as a mater of interest, or as an example of what not to do but I will not, nor should you, claim that no one should ever use a substance because, why, look what happened to me.

One who derives an entire opinion on the extent of another's knowledge based upon a single post- a post that "angers him", might consider the definition of ignorance.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was just sharing my experiance with the shit. Take it for what its worth. Im just warning you that everybody I ever seen do the shit "Just once in awhile" becomes a everyday thing and then...Well you get the idea. You sound like a smart guy for now...Enjoy!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 19, 2013)

canndo said:


> Now hang on a minute. No offense but it is unwise to take advice from people who have failed at an endeavor. You had a run in with a substance and failed at using it wisely. Now you tell us that we should take your advice because you failed.
> 
> 
> I always have a problem with picking addicts or ex addicts to tell us the particulars of a substance. It is like asking a man who's parrachute quit what it is like to skydive.
> ...


All I'll add is: There is no using this substance wisely, using wisely is a paradox when it comes to meth...b/c it doesn't exist.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 19, 2013)

canndo said:


> My.... ignorance angers you? what ignorance is that? it is ONE sort of "experience", experience does not trump all other methods of garnering knowlege. He is telling HIS story, a story that is, as we just agreed - HIS.
> 
> Now, imagine an electician who zapps himself while in the process of working his profession. Does he say "don't ever ever mess with electricity"? No, he doesn't. if someone fails at something their advice to all others to never ever touch that with which he failed, we are led to believe that all other people are just like this guy, that there is no difference, no allowance for anything but utter failure. "if you do A - as I did, then the results will be B, as mine were" is a faulty premise.
> 
> ...


*What would you say to me if I said that I freaked out on pot twice>>>

>>>I'd say you're a liar*.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Jan 19, 2013)

Let me go ahead and tell you before I read this meaningless reply: You are wrong no matter what you say. Your ramble was ignorant and I'm sorry if you don't recognize this. Your comparisons don't even make sense to be completely honest.


> It is like asking a man who's parrachute quit what it is like to skydive.


A recovered meth addict sharing his experience is like asking a man who's parachute quit what it's like to skydive? Please do explain..lmfao


> You don't go to the guy who went broke in the stock market,you don't go to the guy who failed to make the majors, *why would you go to the person who Didn't manage to deal with something adequately.*


He's been clean for 15 years..are you fucking retarded?


Now onto your next ramble..I'll take this paragraph by paragraph to make things easier since you're clearly confused.


canndo said:


> My.... ignorance angers you? what ignorance is that? it is ONE sort of "experience", experience does not trump all other methods of garnering knowlege. He is telling HIS story, a story that is, as we just agreed - HIS.
> 
> Now, imagine an electician who zapps himself while in the process of working his profession. Does he say "don't ever ever mess with electricity"? No, he doesn't. if someone fails at something their advice to all others to never ever touch that with which he failed, we are led to believe that all other people are just like this guy, that there is no difference, no allowance for anything but utter failure. "if you do A - as I did, then the results will be B, as mine were" is a faulty premise.
> 
> ...





> My.... ignorance angers you? what ignorance is that? it is ONE sort of "experience", experience does not trump all other methods of garnering knowlege. He is telling HIS story, a story that is, as we just agreed - HIS.


Well, your comparisons were quite ignorant. That would be ONE sort of your ignorance. I'm not sure who's arguing the fact that experience does not trump all other methods...explain? Have you ever been told a story by someone else that impacted your life? I'm sure you've only ever benefited from personal stories right? lOl. Seriously dude, I can hardly reply to your points without chuckling.


> Now, imagine an electician who zapps himself while in the process of working his profession. Does he say "don't ever ever mess with electricity"? No, he doesn't. if someone fails at something their advice to all others to never ever touch that with which he failed, we are led to believe that all other people are just like this guy, that there is no difference, no allowance for anything but utter failure. "if you do A - as I did, then the results will be B, as mine were" is a faulty premise.


Lmao. That is EXACTLY what an electrician would say! I'm really starting to think this whole things a joke. In the situation you've depicted, the electrician would explain that he is a professional and electricity is very dangerous for those who haven't been properly trained bla bla bla.


> in answer to your question, he failed because he got trapped by a very vicious substance, one that few mange to come away from uscathed but the poster is being presumptuous in saying what will happen to others if they do as he did.


I guess this is a difference in opinion. I suppose you say he failed because he used for a long time? I say he succeeded because he has been clean for a long time, and the fact that he used for so long only amplifies his success. Especially since most are on this shit till it ends them. About the presumptuous babbling...what exactly is your point here? Is he required to use words such as _most likely_ or _maybe _so people like you feel better? I'd rather him just talk straight from experience and educate the public on what they're getting themselves into. Maybe you should focus less on the words, and more on what the man is actually saying.


> What would you say to me if I said that I freaked out on pot twice, i had to go to the hospital and I am now 10 years sober from marijuana? you would say - good for you buddy, keep it up, too bad that happened to you.


I'd say your a dumbass for comparing marijuana and meth.


> Now what would you say if I said "yeah, I had to go to the hospital so, boys and girls never ever ever under any circumstances use marijuana". It is this difference with which I take issue.


Again with the dumbass comparisons. Seriously what can I say to this shit besides how stupid you are?


> For your information - I as well am a failure when it comes to mehtamphetamine, I did not sucessfully keep it under control and wound up voluntarily going to a rehab program but the story is my own. I might tell it as a mater of interest, or as an example of what not to do but I will not, nor should you, claim that no one should ever use a substance because, why, look what happened to me.


This is your most sound argument yet. What the hell was going on with you before?

Using specific examples from personal experience is necessary to adequately emphasize the magnitude of this situation. By telling someone they shouldn't use a substance because they've lost their house, came close to death, almost lost their families, or whatever reason you want to use; you are showing them the truth of just how dangerous meth is. This has a profound effect on the reader and just may sway their next decision to use..

There's nothing wrong with telling someone not to do something that they know is fucking terrible. Especially when they support their claims of it being fucking terrible with REAL experience. I'm sorry you personally have such an issue with this, but you should recognize this issue is nothing more than personal.


> One who derives an entire opinion on the extent of another's knowledge based upon a single post- a post that "angers him", might consider the definition of ignorance.


The ignorance within your post angered me, you wrote said post, therefore your ignorance angers me. Well put, and nice try though.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 19, 2013)

drolove said:


> wow OP your like the worst kind of people. i hope you blow up like the rest of your tweaker buddies trying to make that shit. ya house hold CHEMICALS. would say you retarded for doing that shit but you gotta already be retarded to even try the shit.


Jesus christ man, you say tweakers are bad? I'm probably the nicest guy you could ever meet, and you say you hope I blow up like the rest of them because you're scared of a drug.. i'm glad I do the things I do, i'm also glad i'm not as big as a cunt as you are.
You were just on my grow thread like 2 weeks ago telling me they look awesome, now i'm an awful person because I live my life diferently. 

I'm not retarded, I'm just not a pussy who thinks humans have no control over their actions.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 19, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> I was just sharing my experiance with the shit. Take it for what its worth. Im just warning you that everybody I ever seen do the shit "Just once in awhile" becomes a everyday thing and then...Well you get the idea. You sound like a smart guy for now...Enjoy!


Oh no dude, I promise man i appriciate the reply and i'm glad to hear it's not a problem for you! I knew there were people who have struggled like no other on this drug, I just honestly feel like I control my body. and maybe i'm wrong, maybe one day i'll be the dude telling people not to fuck with it. But as of now, i've got a good head on my shoulders, done with high school, just trying to figure out what this life's about just like everyone else. 

anyway thanks for sharing your experiece, knowing how powerful that drug is, and knowing you were doing it daily (i cant even IMAGINE that shit lol) I can really respect your sobriety  Hope it stays that way man

If you ever want another shard, just say FUCK IT and buy more weed  goodluck with life and all that jazz


----------



## canndo (Jan 19, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> *What would you say to me if I said that I freaked out on pot twice>>>
> 
> >>>I'd say you're a liar*.




While such a thing has never happened to me I have seen it and there is ample evidence of THC precipitating mental disorders. You seem to be kinda missing the point however.


----------



## canndo (Jan 19, 2013)

GrowinTheDank said:


> Let me go ahead and tell you before I read this meaningless reply: You are wrong no matter what you say. Your ramble was ignorant and I'm sorry if you don't recognize this. Your comparisons don't even make sense to be completely honest.
> 
> A recovered meth addict sharing his experience is like asking a man who's parachute quit what it's like to skydive? Please do explain..lmfao
> 
> ...



That sky diver who somehow managed to survive after his chute failed is not the one to listen to about how no one should ever step out of an airplane. His story should be included in your canvasing of information as to whether you should take up the sport but you are advised also to speak to those who's equipment did not fail. That is my point. Listen to those who have had problems with a substance but don't conclude the substance must be bad because the person you are talking to was not a success (success being the ability to manage one's consumption of that substance).


Closer to home. I have heard personal revelations about people's unfortunate battles with alcoholism. Alcohol will take some of us without a doubt but to listen ONLY to those who failed in their ability to negotiate reasonably with that particular chemical ignores all of the success stories of those who enjoy their wine with dinner, have a few drinks with the boys and then thinks no more of the substance. If I let one of the failures tell me "never ever touch this chemical" then that person is doing me a disservice. If he simply tells me his experience without the final admonition fine, but because he had a tough time does not necessarily indicate that EVERYONE will.

You seem to place great stock in anecdotal evidence - it is the most interesting way to garner information but it is hardly dependable as a full source of knowledge.

Do we know this person's genetic makeup? do we know his upbringing? His personal experiences? Are those things akin to our own? The anecdotal tends not to bring those items into focus. 

Now I see that you didn't take my comparison between meth and pot very seriously. Seems that most don't simply because or primarily because pot is the drug of choice on this website. But because it is, the bad effects of marijuana are generaly ignored, worse yet, pot is lauded as the magical cure for all that ails a person. The fact is that both pot and meth are chemicals, chemicals that are not entirely foreign to the human body. My comparison stands, if I were to tell you a horror story about pot (and they do really exist) you would not take my warning seriously and probably question his legitimacy or veracity - as another poster has already done. Again, it is one thing for this person (poor guy just wanted to make a statement and look where I've taken it), to tell us his story, it is quite another to tell us that we should never ever even try this substance - not even after having performed one' own due diligence. I had problems with that very chemical but I will not presume to tell YOU not to use it or claim that the results YOU encounter will be as bad as mine (not that bad really, but bad enough for me to require help).

And that was what I took issue with, that is what I still take issue with.


I know numbers of people who did NOT have a problem with meth. They are doctors and lawyers and farmers and such. They took up the stuff for this reason or that, used it in a moderate way and one day put it down, some still on occasion continue to use. These are what I would call successes. Now the truth is that none of them will tell you that they got any true benifit from their use, no enlightenment, no lasting enjoyable memories save perhaps an inordinately clean home. The lawyers may point to their having passed the bar as a result of their use but I suspect they would have done as well without the chemical "help".

I think the best example of what I am talking about - since the parachutist didn't really cut it, is to find 20 LSD users and ask each of them if they would recomend others use the substance. The ones that were the most successful would either tell you that you should, or, in my belief, if they were TRUELY successful in their encounters would tell you their wonderful experiences and claim that only you are equipped to decide no matter how marvelous they found their journey. But you are bound to encounter someone who found themselves on an 8 hour trip to hell. Would they be the only ones to listen to as they warned you never ever to, under any circumstances, try acid?

My ignorance not withstanding, I submit that each person spoken to might bring you a bit of knowledge and that no single person should be relied on more heavily than another.


Just to belabor the point and perhaps to add to the mass of anecdotal evidence we might want to look at the mentality of the drug user himself.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Just to belabor the point and perhaps to add to the mass of anecdotal evidence we might want to look at the mentality of the drug user himself. >>>

I would respond point by point as well, but in the interest of time...you're simply full of shit.

**"I know numbers of people who did NOT have a problem with meth. They are doctors and lawyers**">>>

The above in particular, although attorney's I'll buy.


*


----------



## chewberto (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow you invented Ice? What we talking Vanilla or tea?


testtime said:


> Geez, these people are going a bit overboard.
> 
> #1: While the board is "rollitup" and focuses on cannabis, the sub-forum is about ANYTHING ELSE. GTFO if you can't handle that.
> 
> ...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 19, 2013)

Testime you are full of shit. Why dont you go look up the meth facts on users and tell me that there isn't a "provable addiction track record" whatever that means you fucking peasant, Robin Williams words, not mine... check out the rehabilitation success numbers while your at it...


----------



## canniboss (Jan 19, 2013)

There is an easier way. 
1) Pull all your teeth out and scratch half your face off
2) Rob everyone you see
3) Eat a bunch of dicks
4) Take a nap on some train tracks


----------



## chewberto (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice... don't forget lose all respect for yourself....


----------



## drolove (Jan 19, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Jesus christ man, you say tweakers are bad? I'm probably the nicest guy you could ever meet, and you say you hope I blow up like the rest of them because you're scared of a drug.. i'm glad I do the things I do, i'm also glad i'm not as big as a cunt as you are.
> You were just on my grow thread like 2 weeks ago telling me they look awesome, now i'm an awful person because I live my life diferently.
> 
> I'm not retarded, I'm just not a pussy who thinks humans have no control over their actions.


just because your plants are looking good doesnt change your an idiot doing shit like meth. now i may have come off a little hard on that but thats just how strongly i feel about drugs like that. meth is for idiots. there are way "healthier" drugs out there you can get on than a bunch of household chems mixed together. none of the stuff in it by itself is good for you so all of it mixed together sure as hell cant be. sorry for coming off so strong on the subject but use some common sense! you shouldnt ever be putting that shit in your body.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 20, 2013)

drolove said:


> just because your plants are looking good doesnt change your an idiot doing shit like meth. now i may have come off a little hard on that but thats just how strongly i feel about drugs like that. meth is for idiots. there are way "healthier" drugs out there you can get on than a bunch of household chems mixed together. none of the stuff in it by itself is good for you so all of it mixed together sure as hell cant be. sorry for coming off so strong on the subject but use some common sense! you shouldnt ever be putting that shit in your body.


Oh my bad, I guess the drugs you choose to do are smarter and healthier than the drugs I choose to do. The household chemicals hold the pure chemicals need to make methamphetamine, it's not like I'm melting straight pseudoephedrine into my body, when you cook meth it changes those house hold chemicals into something you can get high off of. You think alcohol abuse is any better than meth abuse? If so then you haven't had to live with an alcoholic. It's just another chemical. Just like thc, just like LSD, just like alcohol, just like psylocybin, just like coffee, and just like the chemicals released during sex. 
Dont pretend that you know what you're doing on this earth, your post wasn't "too harsh" it was you're an idiot and I hope you blow up in a meth leb. So lick my cock dude, your opinion is meaningless to me.


----------



## Snowed (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone that tries to justify meth use and say it's not as bad as they say it is... is either:

A new addict in denial, or never been around that shit or met an ex addict. My best friends step brother missing all his front fucking teeth was nough for me to not touch that shit


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Oh my bad, I guess the drugs you choose to do are smarter and healthier than the drugs I choose to do. The household chemicals hold the pure chemicals need to make methamphetamine, it's not like I'm melting straight pseudoephedrine into my body, when you cook meth it changes those house hold chemicals into something you can get high off of. You think alcohol abuse is any better than meth abuse? If so then you haven't had to live with an alcoholic. It's just another chemical. Just like thc, just like LSD, just like alcohol, just like psylocybin, just like coffee, and just like the chemicals released during sex.
> Dont pretend that you know what you're doing on this earth, your post wasn't "too harsh" it was you're an idiot and I hope you blow up in a meth leb. So lick my cock dude, your opinion is meaningless to me.


lol getting pretty upset for a meaningless opinion 
those household chemicals do not hold a PURE chemical. you get that chemical plus all the other ones in there with it. how could taking in battery acid be good for you in any way. i smoke weed and thats about it, a drink from time to time. i think just about EVERYBODY would agree weed and alcohol are better than meth. both have some medicinal benefits. dont think meth does....so ya....
im living in the heart of the meth state and hear every day on the radio of your kind being busted or a meth lab blowing up. those damn things are blowing up at least twice a month in my area alone. dont sound like you guys are the sharpest tool in the shed, and im an idiot....lol....hear about you on the radio. later!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

I think the dude that claims to have invented ICE has got to take the cake..


Snowed said:


> Anyone that tries to justify meth use and say it's not as bad as they say it is... is either:
> 
> A new addict in denial, or never been around that shit or met an ex addict. My best friends step brother missing all his front fucking teeth was nough for me to not touch that shit


----------



## testtime (Jan 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I think the dude that claims to have invented ICE has got to take the cake..


I got my cake, and I eat it too.

I'm sorry you are all upset that I had a happy time with it in my youth.

I'm sorry that I expect people to be a bit less emotional in how they deal with this, a bit more logical, and attempt to understand the various types of drug addiction paths in their body, and behave appropriately.

I know most won't.

Narcotics (opiates) go the endorphin path. Alcohol, barbiturates, hypnotics go the GABA path. Amphetamines go the dopamine path. While they may affect a variety of chemicals in your body, these are the major agonist/antagonist pathways and the cause very different types of behavior both in immediate reaction and long term addiction, especially how they may or may not trigger seizures and death during withdrawal.

When I was 13-18, I STUDIED the PDR. It was fun. That was a LONG time ago. Science in the last 5 years has given incredible leaps in the amount we know of how these substances interact at the molecular level.

You give stories. Yes, these ARE dangerous substances, and YES, most people should stay the fuck away from them. But there are a small subset that can handle them.

I did. I simply choose not to now because of my age, blood pressure, and heart condition (which has NOTHING (or very little, hey, it's possible)) with my drug use in my youth. I didn't lose all my teeth or steal from my friend to support my use.

Right now I stick with pot (pain, anti-inflammatory, fun) and shrooms and other majors but only rarely (3 times a year seems the norm nowaways). But that is only because I don't want to push my heart with a major dopamine driver. Not because I'm worried about becoming addicted to it.

But opiates TERRIFY me.

Go ahead and tell me I'm wrong. Slice you to little bits. Nicely, if possible, because we are all here NOT to get SCREAMED at, we are here to be educated.

Oh, BTW: I had a bad trip when I was 18, realized my life was going nowhere, and volunteered to go to rehab. I had a "bad trip". I now know there is no such thing as a "bad trip", they are all educational experiences, and to be treasured. In this case, it got me into rehab, which is what I needed at that time in my life. I would very happily (reverently even) take some quality LSD today. Well, not today, kinda busy, but you get my point.

Meth was a very small part of that equation. I spent 30 days there and was clean (no NOTHING) for 7 months. I went to meeting at least 3 times a week, lived with an NA buddy, and only hung with NA people. I then smoked a couple of bong hits (7 months in), didn't get any for the next day, realized it was not a good idea, and stopped. 

FOR 20+ years. Nothing. I may have had 10 doctor prescribed pills the entire time during back spasms. No drink, no over the counter, no NOTHING. Then a mild spiral in doctor prescribed pills for very good reasons (he's retiring in a week, last meeting with him, it was a hell of an education over the last 20 years for him, me "clean" and then me now, mhahahahahaaha)

AA/NA meetings the 1st 10 years, nothing for the next 10.

I've got counselor level knowledge and experience that you could not imagine. I'm done the "speaker" tour. I'm an invited guest (or at least was) for rehab visit/speaker days.

I KNOW that stats.

So, go ahead, try to have a rational non attack discussion. We may all learn something. But please leave the hysterics for the children.


----------



## testtime (Jan 20, 2013)

drolove said:


> i think just about EVERYBODY would agree weed and alcohol are better than meth. both have some medicinal benefits. dont think mleth does....so ya....


Actually, no. The effect it is having on your state is more due to the level of illegality and the poor availability of a decent formulation. Which has nothing to do with the particular chemical, just the ability to make it a variety of crappy ways.

Len Bias was the 1st public death I ever heard of a coke head. I heard of speed freaks going on multiday jags and "cracking", but that was the small subset that would shoot it. That was after years of using, along with many of the peer group (school then work). While I'm sure people died or went into addictive death spirals, it was rare and isolated.

If a chemical like alcohol was introduced today it would immediately be illegal. Level of deaths and addiction is huge, actual death during withdrawal is MORE probable than heroin (but nothing beats the barbituates for death potential during withdrawal benzoes included in this) and socially accepted for the most part. I know "functional" alcoholics. They are fucked up people, the only reason we tolerate them is that it is legal NOW, and we had such a fucked up time in this country during prohibition (and are repeating it for pot), that it will not be made illegal today. 

Check out the death rate and compare them.

http://www.drugwarfacts.org/cms/Causes_of_Death

Also, they are usually only assholes for a short while before they go to sleep, speed freaks annoy you all night.

In the old days, when we either ate it (desoxyns, yes, I had pharmaceutical meth, you poor wannabe bastard, oh sorry, a bit snippy, ooommmmmm), snorted the crystal (oh the lovely purple gray crystals), or watch other people skin pop it. Oh, oh, I allowed a needle into my skin once. Just once. And some of us, with a bit of knowledge could create it. And then people like me, with even less knowledge, would attempt to follow the recipe. Way way way many more steps than today's shake and bake. I should have blown up many times over. And I fucked up the hydrochloride bind, ONCE, ended up with a more yellow than purple crystal, and it had no effect when snorting. But it was INCREDIBLE when smoked. I TRIED to do it again. And failed. Each time after it I made regular meth. Oh well.

I bought a mouse to test the 1st batch on when I started. When correct, the HCL based on is water soluble, and when I gave it to the mouse (dosage? Who the fuck knows, let's just see if it survives) , the mouse shook a lot an ran around like crazy, and survived.

Then it ate it's way out of the box it was in and lived in my closet for 2 months. It would come out int he middle of the night and forage. It trapped itself in my bong, probably looking for water.

So yeah, sorry, did it.

Back to medicinal: Speed used to be for weight loss. That generation of speed freak housewives vacuuming until 4fuckingAM in the morning (thanks mom) survived pretty well. Smoking and/or shooting was not on their todo list, but popping the little pill was. And then they found out it aids in attention, study ability, and measurable mental capacity. Too much is bad, too often is bad, but then, what about the generation ADHD kids on it? It really does calm them down and let them interact with society. You got kids? I do. I KNOW the difference in a year of no meds, tears, crisis, inability to think, no hope, etc, and then, poof, oh, hi, how you doing?, sure, school was great today.

Also, I have a stack of chems to choose from at any given moment. A few years spent trading and accumulating will give someone quite a candy store to enjoy. A taste once every few weeks of most substances is quite reasonable, with addiction potential nil. Try to open up your horizons do less of any single chemical (or family), and you may find life gets better. Try to not to disparage and insult others for their choices, unless that particular person held you down and got you addicted for a few weeks. 

And really, assuming my (or someone else's (Mr Educk, Canndo, etc) level of knowledge is usually a poor path to go and attempt to argue. These people are way ahead of most, and even if they have occasional life choices that I don't agree with or did not end up well, they speak with knowledge and a sense of personal rights and responsibilities This is not cookie cutter shit, you gotta actually think about each and every decision. Like life in general.

Ehh, so anyway, any other questions?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Justify your drug use whatever way you need to because that's what an addict does. You tweakers and users of sorts aren't smart enough to even see your denial already. I was a speedballer for seven years and absolutely no good came from it except my enlightenment to how stooooooopid I was. Ruin your body if you must its the only one you have so another point for u.

then you've done drugs since fifteen and you say your not an addict? Then it should be easy as hell to not do it then, right? No instead you let a little thought in your brain make your stomach start to turn and boom off to the races as I used to say. 

Youll keep living your life though as if your some great citizen but its people like you tweakers who pave the path towards this war on drugs so thanks. Keep up the great work guys maybe you'll make president one day. 

When I was using I was good for no one I deserved to be locked up I was a menace to society. I now live my life for others not my own personal gain which in your guys case is your personal demise. Which will happen trust me maybe not now tomorrow ect ect but remember this post when your homeless on the streets and can only think about drugs.

i used to think they helped me or that's what I told myself they were doing. I lived outside in Michigan for over 1000 days winters were a bitch barley survived them all to get high. Granted now I've been clean for seven years now but the time I lost will never be returned its gone and my brain has to pay for it along with the abuse I put my body through.

i know I sound derrogative but I know who I was using and who I am now its nite and day to me. Like I said above a menace to society. I deserved nothing and still don't have anything coming. 

Really reach deep and ask yourself, is what your doing right? I know no matter how I tried to justify it at the end of the day I was still not doing right by life. DON'T DISHONOR YOUR FAMILY OR YOURSELF LIVE LIFE ON LIFE'S TERMS!

SPIRAL OUTWARD NOT INWARD!


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 20, 2013)

niggerfucker said:


> http://www.totse2.com/showthread.php?15131-Pseudoephedrine-Extraction-by-Diacetyl
> 
> http://www.totse2.com/showthread.php?15541-Push-Pull-the-tea-of-the-Gods


This is how u make meth


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 20, 2013)

i know people that smoked ICE in the 60's, if you invented it you must be 60-70-80?


----------



## testtime (Jan 20, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> i know people that smoked ICE in the 60's, if you invented it you must be 60-70-80?


Reread this thread, you'll see exactly how.
And if it existed before then (from a street drug perspective), it certainly was not every made available to me ot my circle.
This was the days the we made "freebase" from our very expensive powder coke and the term "crack" did not exist yet.
Ice is just freebase meth, which was not the goal, at least to us, and while I didn't "invent" it, I stumbled upon it independently of anyone else.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 20, 2013)

i thought we were talking meth. i know it was around in the very early 80's, i smoked it. yes, there was freebasing going on then too. i have people very close to me that were cooking in the 60's that told me of ice 20-30 years before i heard the term on tv. i never heard the term free basing used when talking meth.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

More story time I see...good for you trying to stand behind your rationale...your wrong..see ya


testtime said:


> I got my cake, and I eat it too.
> 
> I'm sorry you are all upset that I had a happy time with it in my youth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 20, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol getting pretty upset for a meaningless opinion
> those household chemicals do not hold a PURE chemical. you get that chemical plus all the other ones in there with it. how could taking in battery acid be good for you in any way. i smoke weed and thats about it, a drink from time to time. i think just about EVERYBODY would agree weed and alcohol are better than meth. both have some medicinal benefits. dont think meth does....so ya....
> im living in the heart of the meth state and hear every day on the radio of your kind being busted or a meth lab blowing up. those damn things are blowing up at least twice a month in my area alone. dont sound like you guys are the sharpest tool in the shed, and im an idiot....lol....hear about you on the radio. later!


Haha, you know what you're right. Idgaf that you're too scared of your own control to try another drug. And amphetamines don't have medicinal value? You kidding me? Just keep talking out your ass dude maybe you'll be right someday. 
You don't use battery acid to cook meth, more talking shit that you don't know, you've just heard. 

And you think as soon as a person hits the ice pipe that they are instantaneously put into a generalization of "your kind" and you people... There are meth users out there that have what they do under control, you know why they don't get caught in addiction or jail? Because they know how to control themselves and they aren't fucking retarded.


----------



## testtime (Jan 20, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> i thought we were talking meth. i know it was around in the very early 80's, i smoked it. yes, there was freebasing going on then too. i have people very close to me that were cooking in the 60's that told me of ice 20-30 years before i heard the term on tv. i never heard the term free basing used when talking meth.


We are in agreement. The term "freebasing" referred to taking cocaine hydrochloride (HCL) (standard steet coke) and stripping the hydrochloride base. Freebase means NO base. No HCL base. It is the HCL that makes it water soluble, which means you can snort it (and eat, etc), but you can't smoke it. Strip the HCL, it becomes smokable. It was a dangerous (ether evaporation while doing bong hits is a BAD idea) process, and expensive, because 1st you had to buy your coke, then run that process, and coke ran about $80-$150 a gram in those days, and I was young and poor, and no one was selling the freebased version, you had to make it yourself. Which I then did.


Google some Richard Pryor video how he blew himself up. It is a VERY good description.

So in that same home lab, I had a bit of meth going, which ends up with an HCL base well, for the same reasons. But I fucked up a batch, did not bind the HCL correctly, I seem to recall it precipitated out rather than crystalized, and then that means I had "freebase" (ie: NO BASE) version of meth, which meant it was smokable.

Clear?


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Haha, you know what you're right. Idgaf that you're too scared of your own control to try another drug. And amphetamines don't have medicinal value? You kidding me? Just keep talking out your ass dude maybe you'll be right someday.
> You don't use battery acid to cook meth, more talking shit that you don't know, you've just heard.
> 
> And you think as soon as a person hits the ice pipe that they are instantaneously put into a generalization of "your kind" and you people... There are meth users out there that have what they do under control, you know why they don't get caught in addiction or jail? Because they know how to control themselves and they aren't fucking retarded.


again...you have to be somewhat retarded from the start to even try meth. so with that being said im done arquing with a retard. cant argue with retarded people....they dont know any better. and again ill hear about you on the radio and news. try not to blow yourself up with the rest of your kind


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 20, 2013)

Dopamine is a hell of a drug. Someone mention earlier about predisposition to Dopamine. Ppl can get addicted to sex, scratch off tickets, adrenaline, and fast food. You SHOULD listen to other's experiences. I found it funny how humans REALLY believe they are above all else. The ingredients alone should stop the very thought.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 20, 2013)

very true^^^. how many got sick time and again when started drinking, but drank just the same till they(think) got it right. at 14 ate an egg roll and got sick, to this day wont eat chinese.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 20, 2013)

We are prone to maladaptive behavior, we will always engage in risk taking behavior that's just who we are. But if you really want a "good feeling".... volunteer. No better high than that IMO ( plus if you get caught growing pot you will have some leniency within the community. 

Not to advertise, but I am working on starting a foundation to fight Trachoma. PM if interested. As of now, we are just taking donations and any bottled water people are willing to give away. Every penny can be accounted for.


----------



## zhn0k (Jan 20, 2013)

lol meth..


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Jan 20, 2013)

canndo said:


> That sky diver who somehow managed to survive after his chute failed is not the one to listen to about how no one should ever step out of an airplane. His story should be included in your canvasing of information as to whether you should take up the sport but you are advised also to speak to those who's equipment did not fail. That is my point. Listen to those who have had problems with a substance but don't conclude the substance must be bad because the person you are talking to was not a success (success being the ability to manage one's consumption of that substance).
> 
> 
> Closer to home. I have heard personal revelations about people's unfortunate battles with alcoholism. Alcohol will take some of us without a doubt but to listen ONLY to those who failed in their ability to negotiate reasonably with that particular chemical ignores all of the success stories of those who enjoy their wine with dinner, have a few drinks with the boys and then thinks no more of the substance. If I let one of the failures tell me "never ever touch this chemical" then that person is doing me a disservice. If he simply tells me his experience without the final admonition fine, but because he had a tough time does not necessarily indicate that EVERYONE will.
> ...


Do you really think what you're saying applies to meth? Would there be any situation where you'd recommend someone tries meth? Are you really baffled by someone telling another person not to do meth because they've gone through hell and back because of it? I understand the points you're trying to make and exactly what you have an issue with, but it's just so damn stupid I'm sorry lmao.

Ok and you're ignoring those who have battled tooth and nail with a substance then still came out on top. Find the difference please? No one is doing anyone a disservice by discouraging them from trying meth. Can we stop pretending the below paragraph is so fucking terrible now please? It's a lot more beneficial than your reply to it that's for damn sure.


> Do your self a favor and dont even try the shit once cause theres no turning back. YOU WILL LIKE IT. And it will take over your life, weather it be in a week or a yrs the crap will ruin your life. Take it from a former addict. And that hardly ever happends, most dont make it out. DO NOT TRY METH...NOT EVEN A LIL BIT! This thread should be removed or some shit...JMHO


I'm not reading the rest of your shit. You're either going to beat the same meaningless point into the ground or create a bunch of new equally ignorant ones.


----------



## canndo (Jan 20, 2013)

GrowinTheDank said:


> I'm not reading the rest of your shit. You're either going to beat the same meaningless point into the ground or create a bunch of new equally ignorant ones.



there is never anything shameful about ignorance, though your last few posts have made it seem so. There is, however, in my opinion something quite shameful in the willful arrival at such a state, one's choice to remain in a state of ignorance is what makes all the difference.


Considering that you place special emphasis upon the anecdotal and declare that you will not read the rest of my shit based upon your projection of what I am going to say has me believe that you don't think all that much of the anecdotal as you insist.

However I bear you no animosity nor ill will, I've not outright insulted you and am saddened that you feel it necessary to do so. It is entirely possible that you may see some benefit from some of the information I post here from time to time. Even information that you find you disagree with.


----------



## canndo (Jan 20, 2013)

This thread on Meth, specificly crystal Meth appears to me to be one of the more contentious I've seen in RIU -> HS.


Coincidence?


----------



## guest420 (Jan 20, 2013)

these crystal meth threads never end well. always people arguing and fighting. just ask fdd. he posted a bunch of crystal meth threads and i got black marked by calling him a junky and whatnot. anyways here is my story. i smoked pot and did dxm (robo trippn) before and i mostly smoked pot and one day we got in a station wagon at our hang out in the city and drove into the country and there was 5 of us in the back seat so we were sitting really close together. the girl that was selling the meth was so fucked up i could feel her heart beating through the side of her body pressed against me. i knew then i was in trouble but i did it anyway and i dont really remember much because it happened like 10 years ago (been clean for that long) but i did it alot after that but i wasnt really hooked. then this one time i overdosed and i tripped really hard like i was on lsd (saw tracers and shit) but my heart held up but after i overdosed i was having panic attacks all the time where i felt like i was dieing even when i wasnt on it. 

so i just cold turkey quit and havent done any since. at the time i was living with a friend so it was easier to get ahold of it because he was always doing it but now i live with my parents and pay rent to them and i dont have a dealer (for pot either) so im clean and sober from meth for over 10 years and havent smoked pot in 2-5 years. not sure how long its been but i havent had a dealer forever and im not the kind of person to go asking strangers for weed so i just choose not to do drugs. i do want to drive or fly to colorado when they finally open pot stores and take a vacation there and smoke some herb for like a week straight at a hotel and then come back. im saving now for when they open next year i will have enough cash.

i own the movie spun. that is some funny shit and mostly true. if you dont have it i suggest you go to amazon and buy it. also get the movie bong water with jack black. its really good too. i never tried to make meth but i had a friend that made it and he burned his hand with anhydroius and has no feeling in his hand now because he was filling something up with the stuff and it came apart and splashed on his hand. but i bought some meth off him one day and he said dont smoke this with anyone else, this is my personal stash and its "Fire"

so he give me this pill capsal filled with meth and i got to my friends house and we break it open on a boat (foil) and smoke some and it blew us away. it was some of the purest shit ive ever seen in my life and i done quit a bit in my day. i suggested we snort the last little bit that was left and me and my friend both did a tiny little bump just enough to feel it. my friend went downstairs for water and i found this little kids guitar and tuned it and played the hell out of it while waiting for him to come back lol. i had a great time on it except my overdose. i could controll myself and the trip but this one friend i had would always think he was god and say shit like i was easily admused and bullshit like that. playing word games with me when we were high. made me not want to do it with him or with anyone anymore. 

anyway im clean for over 10 years and i can say its bad stuff in the long run because you can get dementia or paranoid and be sick when you get older. what i do now is caffeine. i love it. its just as addicting but so much cleaner and not as powerful so you dont freak out. i drink 2 or 3 bottles of cokeacola and im flying. im drinking some right now lol. i feel wide awake and im energetic. i was excersising with my cat chasing me earlier until i was out of breath. i dont have any flash backs to the meth because i was only doing it for like a year or two so i wasnt to bad. mostly i would learn songs on guitar and play it over and over till i had it sounding perfection.

TLDR: when you get old you might wish you never done it (especally making it) stick with weed and caffeine


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 20, 2013)

Buy Uncle Fester's Book.Has everything but how to get your teeth back.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Jan 20, 2013)

canndo said:


> there is never anything shameful about ignorance, though your last few posts have made it seem so. There is, however, in my opinion something quite shameful in the willful arrival at such a state, one's choice to remain in a state of ignorance is what makes all the difference.
> 
> 
> Considering that you place special emphasis upon the anecdotal and declare that you will not read the rest of my shit based upon your projection of what I am going to say has me believe that you don't think all that much of the anecdotal as you insist.
> ...


Read your first post in this thread, y'know, the one that started this whole thing. I'm assuming you're one of those people who uses the phrase 'no offense', and thinks that clears all offense from what you are about to say. Sorry if my insults offended you, but do you not remember your insults to Stomper420? Telling someone who's stating they've been clean from meth for 15 years they're a failure is pretty fucking rude at best. I insulted you in defense to the person you insulted. Did I not mention from the start your post angered me? You were an IGNORANT ASSHOLE in your first post, and are now complaining that I called you what you were, or are. Oh the shame oh the shame..get real please..break out of your 'state of ignorance' already.


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (Jan 20, 2013)

ranger, just do the world a favor and fucking kill yourself, like right now, today. you're obviously too ignorant to live. all the killer herbs in the world and bomb ass mushrooms, and you want to do meth. fucking idiot. better yet, come over to my house so I can kill you. I haven't shed any blood in a while. seriously, dude. Die.


----------



## canndo (Jan 20, 2013)

GrowinTheDank said:


> Read your first post in this thread, y'know, the one that started this whole thing. I'm assuming you're one of those people who uses the phrase 'no offense', and thinks that clears all offense from what you are about to say. Sorry if my insults offended you, but do you not remember your insults to Stomper420? Telling someone who's stating they've been clean from meth for 15 years they're a failure is pretty fucking rude at best. I insulted you in defense to the person you insulted. Did I not mention from the start your post angered me? You were an IGNORANT ASSHOLE in your first post, and are now complaining that I called you what you were, or are. Oh the shame oh the shame..get real please..break out of your 'state of ignorance' already.



Shall we be specific? I said one does not take in it's entirety, the advice of someone who has failed at something. This poster is not a failure and I never said such a thing. I said he failed at using a substance. He could not keep it under control, fine, as you said, and he said, in the end he did not succumb. I didn't insult him nor did I insult you. I called neither one of you Ignorant and I called neither one of you assholes. 

Just to stay accurate. 

It seems that you are taking the notion of success far differently than I intended. Taking drugs is no different really than any other endeavor, sometimes we are good at it. Some of us dance well, some sing well, some are not as successful at those things -that doesn't mean we ARE failures and therein lies the communication problem between us.

I know a stock broker who has been chipping for almost 20 years. No one knows how he does it, everyone fortells his ultimate failure at being a dad, a businessman, a husband, a contributor to his society and a participant in the world.

I know a man who has been a social cigarette smoker for 30 years. He only smokes cigarettes at parties and gatherings - he is the only "successful" cigarette smoker I have ever met. He has never had to face the either or situation - either he quit or he gives up and smokes. 

We talked about alcohol. There are many who are successes at drinking, their are also many failures, those are people who cannot integrate their use of alcohol into their lives. They are reduced to a pair of options, either they quit so they can have the rest of their lives, or they continue to drink and forsake everything else. Would I call a "recovering" alcoholic a failure? no, he is simply a unable to have his drink and his life as well.

I don't intend to agitate you by constantly disagreeing with you, but my lack of intent aside, we disagree - although at this point I am not sure over what.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 20, 2013)

Meth mouth.


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2013)

Jersey'sFinest said:


> ranger, just do the world a favor and fucking kill yourself, like right now, today. you're obviously too ignorant to live. all the killer herbs in the world and bomb ass mushrooms, and you want to do meth. fucking idiot. better yet, come over to my house so I can kill you. I haven't shed any blood in a while. seriously, dude. Die.


guess im not the only one who feels this way OP  

+rep


----------



## Trolling (Jan 20, 2013)

This whole thread is full of infractions and bans, but RIU mods and admins won't do anything because they're hungry powered biased people that cannot do there jobs properly...and yes I'm going to keep going there.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> This whole thread is full of infractions and bans, but RIU mods and admins won't do anything because they're hungry powered biased people that cannot do there jobs properly...and yes I'm going to keep going there.


Haha, if i'm in danger of getting banned because of this thread just delete it. Posting it didnt help my problem at all, should have kept it to myself in the first place.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 20, 2013)

Not you since posting about other drugs is not against the rules. Flaming, name bashing etc is. All the mods ever do is close the threads instead of enforceing the rules. They ban you if they don't like you or if they are your friends, they don't do anything. They say all this is against the rules but they're too lazy to do anything.


Wouldn't be surprised if I got banned for that ^, keep on power hungry mods.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Not you since posting about other drugs is not against the rules. Flaming, name bashing etc is. All the mods ever do is close the threads instead of enforceing the rules. They ban you if they don't like you or if they are your friends, they don't do anything. They say all this is against the rules but they're too lazy to do anything.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if I got banned for that ^, keep on power hungry mods.


In my head I cant help but imagine the frog in your avatar saying everything you just said...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> This whole thread is full of infractions and bans, but RIU mods and admins won't do anything because they're hungry powered biased people that cannot do there jobs properly...and yes I'm going to keep going there.



Easy Bro this isn't even my area.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

Here it tis
Materials : 1 box of pseudo-ephedrine pills, 1 Cold-Compress pack, a bottle of lye crystals, 2 AA energizer lithium batteries, Coleman fuel, Iodized salt, sulfuric acid or Muriatic acid, 2 20oz bottles, coffee filters, a clear hose about 6 - 12" long, funnel, 2 Pint Mason jars, and lineman pliers. 

first off, make sure your working in a clean and safe area. Clean both of the 20oz bottles with some paper towels and a clothes hanger, rinse with Coleman fuel, and repeat. You want the bottles to be clean as possible to make clean dope. 

After you clean one bottle, use your funnel and one coffee filter and put 8oz of Coleman fuel in the bottle. Then, using your lineman pliers, obtain the lithium metal from the batteries, tear them small balls and put them in your fuel. After you get both your lithium strips in, add 3 tablespoons of crushed Ammonia nitrate from the cold compress pack, and 3 tablespoons of lye crystals. Shake the bottle and get a reaction going. After you get a good reaction add your crushed pseudo-ephedrine and let it cook for 45 minutes to an hour. Burping the bottle when it get tight. refrain from shaking the bottle in the during the last 15 minutes of the cook.

Their should be a good amount of copper "b.b.s" floating with your lithium strips. this is a good sign your cook is close to finished. Clean out the mason jar you have ready, and use 3-4 filters to filter off your cook into the mason jar. 

Now its time to make a smoke bottle, either using sulfuric acid or Muriatic acid. Clean the 20oz bottle like before, and make a hole in the cap big enough for your hose. if your using sulfuric acid, add 1 tablespoon of salt to the bottle and just a couple drops of sulfuric acid. If your using Muriatic acid, put 3-4 balls of aluminum foil in the bottle and a couple drops of Muriatic acid. Put the hose right above your fuel in the mason jar and watch the dope drop. 

Hit it with the smoke a couple times and stir it up until it doesn't drop anymore, then filter this into another mason jar, and you got your first pull in the filter. dry it out and test it. then take the fuel you poured off and put it back in the cook bottle. cook it for about 30 minutes and try for a second pull. 

You should yield about a gram, to a gram and a half of Methamphetamine.


Have fun


----------



## Trolling (Jan 21, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Easy Bro this isn't even my area.


It shouldn't have to be...


----------



## drolove (Jan 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Here it tis
> Materials : 1 box of pseudo-ephedrine pills, 1 Cold-Compress pack, a bottle of lye crystals, *2 AA energizer lithium batteries*, Coleman fuel, Iodized salt, *sulfuric acid* or Muriatic acid, 2 20oz bottles, coffee filters, a clear hose about 6 - 12" long, funnel, 2 Pint Mason jars, and lineman pliers.
> 
> first off, make sure your working in a clean and safe area. Clean both of the 20oz bottles with some paper towels and a clothes hanger, rinse with Coleman fuel, and repeat. You want the bottles to be clean as possible to make clean dope.
> ...


yuck like i said none of that stuff is good for you, and *OP* so much for not using battery acid


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> It shouldn't have to be...



So your saying that I am all of those thing's you mentioned?Just out of the blue don't know shit about me and begging to get banned.Why dont you just pm The Penguin and maybe yall can discuss it.Make a thread or something shit cant you see that this guy needs his muthafuckin meth?
I'm beginning to wonder if your not on the shit.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I am, you allow the rules to be broken.

When did I beg to get banned? I'm saying mods don't dl their jobs properly on here by following the proper rules peoples break, constantly, bit when they get upset, they ban...that's not right is all I'm saying.

I've tries to talk to Penguin but he's just as biased, so no point.

Talking about meth is not illegal on this forum, I don't approve but for people to flame is against it, that is the main concern I'm coming from, and why do you seem so hostile, for a mod? You should have more restraint.


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Yes I am, you allow the rules to be broken.
> 
> When did I beg to get banned? I'm saying mods don't dl their jobs properly on here by following the proper rules peoples break, constantly, bit when they get upset, they ban...that's not right is all I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Man you need to get a fucking life.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 21, 2013)

Bonsai said:


> Man you need to get a fucking life.


How so? What have I said that possessed you to type this? I don't even think I've had a conversation with you.


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> How so? What have I said that possessed you to type this? I don't even think I've had a conversation with you.


And I would like for it to continue that way, good day.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol, you have no idea what you're talking about, do you? Cute...


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

drolove said:


> yuck like i said none of that stuff is good for you, and *OP* so much for not using battery acid


but once the reaction is complete and the wash and ph fixed none of those nasties SHOULD be there...only pure meth...I do not judge what otherws want or do and I know so I gave what he asked....if he burns himself or doesn't do it correctly its on him...but this I do know...if he gets it right and does the dope he will become highly addicted no matter what he thinks...two reasons...the pleasure point stimulation of the drug...and access from knowing how to make it

Not to mention he will either masturbate endlessly or fuck himself raw or both

but regardless he will fix himself...one way or another


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Jan 21, 2013)

This is what happens when the kids of America watch way to much Breaking Bad.


----------



## testtime (Jan 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> How so? What have I said that possessed you to type this? I don't even think I've had a conversation with you.


Agreed. Not that you need a life, but the morons kicking out death threats should be banned, that is very clear.

Hey mod, do I get banned for calling you on it?


----------



## Snowed (Jan 21, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Oh my bad, I guess the drugs you choose to do are smarter and healthier than the drugs I choose to do. The household chemicals hold the pure chemicals need to make methamphetamine, it's not like I'm melting straight pseudoephedrine into my body, when you cook meth it changes those house hold chemicals into something you can get high off of. You think alcohol abuse is any better than meth abuse? If so then you haven't had to live with an alcoholic. It's just another chemical. Just like thc, just like LSD, just like alcohol, just like psylocybin, just like coffee, and just like the chemicals released during sex.
> Dont pretend that you know what you're doing on this earth, your post wasn't "too harsh" it was you're an idiot and I hope you blow up in a meth leb. So lick my cock dude, your opinion is meaningless to me.



So by comparing the chemicals you mentioned to THC, you could just go plant your meth seed and pick it off the plant and smoke it?


And no, don't use the argument "well yeah, you can bury a bag of chemicals under the ground to make meth!" While true, definitely not the same!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 21, 2013)

There are several ways to make it but its not like the early 80's.I lived in San Diego back then and they made the best on Earth, floating Labs would blow up in the Bay.Access to the good chemicals is non existent.I have a friend who worked in a lab and she had signed for a barrel of P2P and it somehow got lost.The Fed's still call her.That SD meth was so potent too one rail and look the fuck out you were up for days.I had a quarter gram sitting on my end table and accidently spilled some Mountain Dew on it.I slurped up the MD and was up for four day's roasting.Ended up in the hospital.....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Easy Bro this isn't even my area.


Sweet Philly! I bet she does all the good stuff


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> shit cant you see that this guy needs his muthafuckin meth?


Funniest Mod post yet...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 21, 2013)

That peanut butter and champagne pink or yellow...speckled crank yup


hydrotech364 said:


> There are several ways to make it but its not like the early 80's.I lived in San Diego back then and they made the best on Earth, floating Labs would blow up in the Bay.Access to the good chemicals is non existent.I have a friend who worked in a lab and she had signed for a barrel of P2P and it somehow got lost.The Fed's still call her.That SD meth was so potent too one rail and look the fuck out you were up for days.I had a quarter gram sitting on my end table and accidently spilled some Mountain Dew on it.I slurped up the MD and was up for four day's roasting.Ended up in the hospital.....


----------



## drolove (Jan 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> but once the reaction is complete and the wash and ph fixed none of those nasties SHOULD be there...only pure meth...I do not judge what otherws want or do and I know so I gave what he asked....if he burns himself or doesn't do it correctly its on him...but this I do know...if he gets it right and does the dope he will become highly addicted no matter what he thinks...two reasons...the pleasure point stimulation of the drug...and access from knowing how to make it
> 
> Not to mention he will either masturbate endlessly or fuck himself raw or both
> 
> but regardless he will fix himself...one way or another


lol i say make some and send it to a lab and see whats REALLY all left in it.....still none of that shit is good for you and neither is meth. you can plainly see what it does to people. make your teeth fall out etc. i would haee to say meth heads are worse than any other drug user, worse than crack or heroin.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol i say make some and send it to a lab and see whats REALLY all left in it.....still none of that shit is good for you and neither is meth. you can plainly see what it does to people. make your teeth fall out etc. i would haee to say meth heads are worse than any other drug user, worse than crack or heroin.


I agree...lets check in on him next year...we will know if he was serious about cooking or not...it will be blatantly evident

btw I have made plenty ...and there were no contaminants only meth...so glad I have been out of that scene for decades


----------



## drolove (Jan 21, 2013)

oh i saw you on breaking bad!  lol and i dont think hes gonna make it till next year lol


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Here it tis
> Materials : 1 box of pseudo-ephedrine pills, 1 Cold-Compress pack, a bottle of lye crystals, 2 AA energizer lithium batteries, Coleman fuel, Iodized salt, sulfuric acid or Muriatic acid, 2 20oz bottles, coffee filters, a clear hose about 6 - 12" long, funnel, 2 Pint Mason jars, and lineman pliers.
> 
> first off, make sure your working in a clean and safe area. Clean both of the 20oz bottles with some paper towels and a clothes hanger, rinse with Coleman fuel, and repeat. You want the bottles to be clean as possible to make clean dope.
> ...



Holy shit dude! That yields 1g? That's a fucking money train right there.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> but once the reaction is complete and the wash and ph fixed none of those nasties SHOULD be there...only pure meth...I do not judge what otherws want or do and I know so I gave what he asked....if he burns himself or doesn't do it correctly its on him...but this I do know...if he gets it right and does the dope he will become highly addicted no matter what he thinks...two reasons...the pleasure point stimulation of the drug...and access from knowing how to make it
> 
> Not to mention he will either masturbate endlessly or fuck himself raw or both
> 
> but regardless he will fix himself...one way or another



I'm starting to think you've never done meth now..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> I'm starting to think you've never done meth now..


no sir...if you are trying to say meth does not make one insatiably horny then you sir are the one who has never done meth...I was cooking that crap when we were still able to readily obtain p2p using red phosphorous as the catalyst make l-methamphetamine rather than d-methamphetamine...I also have a shitload of dental work unfortunately...but fortunately I dropped that shit from my existence before it tanked me and my life...but go ahead dude start cooking...make a ton of cash...we are waiting

make sure you get some girls to go buy the sudafed for you so they dont catch on to you cooking...I want you to run with it for a while


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 22, 2013)

Kite High said:


> no sir...if you are trying to say meth does not make one insatiably horny then you sir are the one who has never done meth...I was cooking that crap when we were still able to readily obtain p2p using red phosphorous as the catalyst make l-methamphetamine rather than d-methamphetamine...I also have a shitload of dental work unfortunately...but fortunately I dropped that shit from my existence before it tanked me and my life...but go ahead dude start cooking...make a ton of cash...we are waiting
> 
> make sure you get some girls to go buy the sudafed for you so they dont catch on to you cooking...I want you to run with it for a while



If you've ever twisted a bowl you'd know what meth dick is. & why you usually cant fuck on it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

X, how do you pronounce your name anyway?


----------



## testtime (Jan 22, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> If you've ever twisted a bowl you'd know what meth dick is. & why you usually cant fuck on it


Please. Cut that shit out. Yes, a variety of drugs have a variety of sexual characteristics, depending on personal tolerance, doage, and rebound effect.

Meth (and that family) are vasoconstrictors, so if you are on the edge with high blood pressure and blood quantity issues to your dick, it'll possibly make it limp. But until that moment, if your mind is ok and the girl is hot, raging hardons are the norm for quite a while.

On the other hand, the mind effect of it might cause other issues. While I don't do street meth, I DO do 5MG adderal (which is pretty close) for energy and focus, about 2 or 3 times a month. I CANNOT use them during sex. My mind will focus too well on HER pleasure, and then I go into deep focus on her, and then I wear her out, and then sex is over. Well, not exactly, I can still use her near limp body and she will try to engage, but it is not the same.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 22, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> If you've ever twisted a bowl you'd know what meth dick is. & why you usually cant fuck on it


Apologies as I never smoked it...I shot it and yep thats a heluva rush and some people get that side affect but still try to fuck anyways....never had the problem myself


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 22, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Apologies as I never smoked it...I shot it and yep thats a heluva rush and some people get that side affect but still try to fuck anyways....never had the problem myself


The dude I used to get it from (in jail now lol, ironic) used to say ramming .3 would make you cum instantly haha. Seeing him after 4 days of no sleep shooting the shit everyday is one of the reason i dont let it go that far. I've shot junk i just don't like my highs to be THAT intense unless its MDMA or a psychedleic in which case I want MAX SPEED


----------



## Kite High (Jan 22, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> The dude I used to get it from (in jail now lol, ironic) used to say ramming .3 would make you cum instantly haha. Seeing him after 4 days of no sleep shooting the shit everyday is one of the reason i dont let it go that far. I've shot junk i just don't like my highs to be THAT intense unless its MDMA or a psychedleic in which case I want MAX SPEED


IV 200 mg of real mdma...best rush in the world it is...and makes the girls cum instantly...meth and mdma IV


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

X, answer my damn question.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 22, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> X, how do you pronounce your name anyway?


very carefully


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Fuck that shit! TWEEKERS SUCK!


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2013)

getting quite the fan base here X lol


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

so did ya make it yet?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 23, 2013)

Try Turkey basting your meth... It leaves you with a hungry hole.
.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 23, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Fuck that shit! TWEEKERS SUCK!


Eventually they do...crank turns you gay mkay!


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 23, 2013)

Just another point of view http://www.drugs.com/pro/desoxyn.html 

What ever method you try OP do the homework. Remember that most of the posted recipes are from the smartest guy in the trailer park...

One thing I would like to point out is that when using meth you are NOT the same person as you would be sober. That being said Addiction can bite ANYONE! Lying to yourself is the first step to an addiction... You can take that home witcha'

Never skip a meal
Stay hydrated 
Keep plenty of Benzos on hand.
NEVER EVER EVER buy with out sampling from the bag your dealer gives you. Make him pull a shard out YOUR bag...EVERYTIME 
Meth is by far the shadiest drug on the planet.

Id post some better recipes but the one kite posted is the basics and will produce something. 

Im curious to hear your reaction after doing a run.. The reaction can be quite scary! You might end up saying fuck that! Also the Ammonia smell is VERY strong and sticks to painted walls basically for ever.. DO NOT under estimate the smell.

Before you do anything learn the birch method inside and out, thats what you'll be doing but on miniture scale....

Learn water dropping as opposed to "smoking" the seed...

My personal point of view. You are already addicted to a point. I believe that you have been able to control your usage based soley on availability.Hence the reason you are here asking how to make it. I'm curious how strong your so called will power is when your sitting on Oz of chunk... Just food for thought and purely my educated opinion. You can also take that home witcha'...

Save your teeth make a water bong... Snorting will eat your nose up FAST!! Imo bong it or eat it thats it.... 

Iv use is way too easy to od. Since it takes way less to do way more in a much shorter period of time. Shooting meth is a whole new animal. 

If you plug it Boil the water first or you could get a very nasty flesh eating virus...

Protip: Kite posted the totse2 basic recipe, its ALL about the first burp. Yep you really gotta hold on to the bottle while its at its peak reaction. If you burp too early you batch will be bunk as junk.. You burp to late, well off to the burn ward you go... Its not like a firecracker(assuming you followed directions dilegently ), it like a errupting volcano of lye burns!! Dont reuse your reaction vessle either if you doing it with gatorade bottles. The plastic will eventually become too thin to contain such a reaction. 

I'd tell you to run away from Meth if I thought you'd listen. I will say BE CAREFULL!!! Your going down one the most dangerous paths a human can go.


----------



## richard805 (Jan 23, 2013)

i did meth for 10 years. i was like the op thinking ill have my addiction in check.WRONG............lost everything cause of that shit. glad to say im 8 years clean and i still can't think of why i ever fucked with that shit.. i got cleaned up when i went to jail..worst thing is my daughter's mom gave birth to her while i was in jail..


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> so did ya make it yet?


Nah, i wasnt looking for anything for immediate action lol. I saved the recipie in a word document and maybe i will one of these days. Don't need any right now and don't feel like cooking it.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 23, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Fuck that shit! TWEEKERS SUCK!


For the most part, yes.. at least I dont like dealing with them


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2013)

he was talking about you....lol


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 23, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> Just another point of view http://www.drugs.com/pro/desoxyn.html
> 
> What ever method you try OP do the homework. Remember that most of the posted recipes are from the smartest guy in the trailer park...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you're wrong about the availablity. I know more than plenty of people selling it on major scale, i've been offered fronts for oz since I know alot of people who do it. It just wouldnt be the drug i'd choose to do everyday... It's fun but there are alot better ones imo

not sure i'll even be trying this shit, we'll see & hope for the best... 

and with kites method will it even be worth it? I can get some pretty lifted dope, how do you think this would compare?


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 23, 2013)

drolove said:


> he was talking about you....lol


yeah, i caught that thanks


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 24, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Nah, i wasnt looking for anything for immediate action lol. I saved the recipie in a word document and maybe i will one of these days. Don't need any right now and don't feel like cooking it.


I have a book full of them.I was researching LSD Manufacture and all of the recipes came with it.LSD is expensive to make, 4 grand in glassware and then the chemical's so I started growing shrooms.The Brazil strain was like X and I rolled my ass off til the temps started freaking out.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its all good, just dont let me catch you in my neighborhood digging thru mine or the neigbors shit...Could end up with some lead implants that arent very comfortable...Just saying.

Ive seen mother fucksers so spun out that they couldnt even talk right.

This one guy comes to mind. He had a pimple on his face 1 day, the next day or so I goto to bring him anouther sack and the pimple had turned into a festering gaping whole in his head. He swore if he took "IT" out it would go away. Dudes face got so swollen he couldnt talk. He had dug into that lil zit so bad that he exsposed his jawbone. The same dude had 2 fridges in the kitchen, both plugged in and working but absulutly nothing in either one of them. He also cared for his daughetr froma lady who left him. One time while hooking him up, I was sitting in his living room and looked up at the ceiling and there was a whole in the roof all the way thru. I could see stars from inside dudes house. I asked him what happend..."I put it in there so I can get out when they come for me...I quit selling to dude and never seen him again. Shortly after that I got rolled up and was facing 8 yrs prison. I beet the rapp and spent yrs in rehab. Thank GOD!!! That was the best thing I ever did to my self. My children are all grown now and I talk to them about it. They never relized how fucked up I was when they were young, but they thank me for stopping. X, do yourself a favor and skip the whole idea bro. Ive been there and almost gave up my life just for a chard as you call it...HIGHLY NOT WORTH ANYTHING...Including money!

PEACE BRO and good luck with that!


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 24, 2013)

Why have you considered Crystal Meth instead of ALL the other drugs available?


----------



## drolove (Jan 24, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> Why have you considered Crystal Meth instead of ALL the other drugs available?


thats what im sayin!!!


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 24, 2013)

drolove said:


> thats what im sayin!!!



I know dude. I could think of 10 other things I'd do before meth.

weed, shrooms, lsd, dmt, E, K, sensory deprivation, ayuasca, vyvanse, or robotrip bro!!!!


----------



## Kite High (Jan 24, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> I know dude. I could think of 10 other things I'd do before meth.
> 
> weed, shrooms, lsd, dmt, E, K, sensory deprivation, ayuasca, vyvanse, or robotrip bro!!!!


mdma, mescaline, 2cx, dox, salvia,...I concur...much much better things
mmmmm....K


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

How bout just weed? I grew out of those kiddy drugs a long time ago. Green is the only way to go.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 24, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> How bout just weed? I grew out of those kiddy drugs a long time ago. Green is the only way to go.


entheogens should not even be called drugs...cannabis is my favorite but I love my entheogens as well...and most assuredly lsd, mesc, dmt ,mushies, and salvia are not by any definition kiddie drugs my friend


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

Kite High said:


> entheogens should not even be called drugs...cannabis is my favorite but I love my entheogens as well...and most assuredly lsd, mesc, dmt ,mushies, and salvia are not by any definition kiddie drugs my friend


I disagree. I did all that crap when I was 21. Being 30 now, I smoke my chronic. That's it.


----------



## Stonerssidekick (Jan 24, 2013)

dude, meth is evil shit, i have watched people transform and its like watching a horror movie.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 24, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I disagree. I did all that crap when I was 21. Being 30 now, I smoke my chronic. That's it.


Well I am 48 and still love tripping... it is actually much better now that I am older and wiser...but no doubt would give them all up if I had to to keep my weed...lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 25, 2013)

Stonerssidekick said:


> dude, meth is evil shit, i have watched people transform and its like watching a horror movie.
> 
> 
> High Speed Chicken Feed......


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey buddy!
Dont you worry about a thing.
Bring that good o'l shake & bake down here to da south side of chicago.
I promise that you will be treated with utmost respect and kindness.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

littlegiant said:


> Hey buddy!
> Dont you worry about a thing.
> Bring that good o'l shake & bake down here to da south side of chicago.
> I promise that you will be treated with utmost respect and kindness.


ooooo respect from dopeheads... oooooo... like I give two shits.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> ooooo respect from dopeheads... oooooo... like I give two shits.


No! im a pothead.You are a dopehead. A big difference.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wish all the trolls on this site would get hooked on meth...we'd be rid of them within 90 days.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Wish all the trolls on this site would get hooked on meth...we'd be rid of them within 90 days.


I'm down with that.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 25, 2013)

So, Xrangex, did you jump down the rabbit whole yet?


----------

